# Cherohala Challenge - 6/21



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Any of you riding??? 

114 miles with around 10k ft climbing or 62 miles with 6k ft of climbing!

A 50 % chance of rain! Most likely a bit cool up high if it does rain!

I'll be on a White/blue Pinarello and wearing an older RBR kit. Shooting for 6 hrs!

Link to ride info: http://www.smwbike.org/cherohala/ccIndex.htm


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Have a good ride Mike. Stay safe.

Bill


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm in.

A thunderstorm while riding the Skyway would not be fun for me.

Shooting to finish intact.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'm bummed because I'm missing it this year. The fitness isn't there for me. Y'all have fun and be careful of the daredevil motorcyclists.


----------

